# France Residence Card validity



## Ashwa (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello,
I have a valid Carte de sejour temporaire with salarie en mission till 2015. I have relocated to Ireland on a new job with Irish Green card. I am no longer employed in France. Is my Carte de sejour still valid and can I travel to Schengen countries like Germany, Italy etc with this residence card as a tourist or business.

Regards,
Ashwa


----------

